# New M5 flanged hub 33 grams



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I see Fairwheel bikes has this new M5 flanged hub. How do you make a 33 gram hub?!
Geez.
<img src="https://fairwheelbikes.com/images/large/m5flanged_LRG.jpg">


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

w/ tiny ass bearings that may last you 1000kms... seriously tho, they make some nice hubs, and they are made in the Netherlands which is cool. Their rims are not. Price is ok too for the weight, really like the straight pull front hub @ 40g as well...


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Maybe you get those skateboard wheel bearings in bulk for $1 each since I'd fry those bearings in a month.


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

skygodmatt said:


> I see Fairwheel bikes has this new M5 flanged hub. How do you make a 33 gram hub?!
> Geez.


The flanges are also not on the wide side...


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

brblue said:


> The flanges are also not on the wide side...


They have a 72.5mm flange width. That's pretty damned good. If you mean that each flange's physical width isn't very large, then you need to consider how tall they are and how they respond to loads. They appear to have sufficient beef, especially given their low profile, to be durable.

Of course the small bearings are an entirely different matter.


----------



## mattrider (Oct 14, 2007)

i was looking at this hub from rruff, i believe he said the bearings would last 500-1,000 miles, but if a light weight wheel is what you are going for who cares. bearings are cheap and easy to replace. I got AM classic hub, 58g, on the way which won't last much longer.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

mattrider said:


> i was looking at this hub from rruff, i believe he said the bearings would last 500-1,000 miles, but if a light weight wheel is what you are going for who cares. bearings are cheap and easy to replace. I got AM classic hub, 58g, on the way which won't last much longer.


If you're looking for a lightweight wheel.....

I'd pay the price for the extra poundage of a Tune or WI front hub: they've got a better bearing scenario, and the extra weight won't impact performance in any significant way.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Forrest Root said:


> If you're looking for a lightweight wheel.....
> 
> I'd pay the price for the extra poundage of a Tune or WI front hub: they've got a better bearing scenario, and the extra weight won't impact performance in any significant way.


If you get the M5 hub wouldn't you be just like a pro on steroids? Small balls.:idea:


----------



## leloby (Mar 16, 2006)

I've been testing these for a few thousand miles now and they are great little hubs. You can build a 20h LEW front to about 400g with these and they last much more than the figures mentioned in previous posts. But, as Skygodmatt said, these are skate bearing sizes and you can get them in full ceramic guise really easily. 

I'd recommend them. And the rears.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

u must be a fairly light rider i'm guessing?? the bearings in the m5 are the same as the AC... if anything the AC should be stiffer as it has a 10 vs 8mm axle...

for most riders, we're over the static bearing load once u sit on the bike... sad, but true... Something like the WI H2 has a loading of 300lbs+ so it's pretty overbuild = long-lasting, in a high quality ~95g hub... bigger bearings tend to be lower resistence too.


----------



## leloby (Mar 16, 2006)

*M5 hubs*

The bearings are a different size. Also, AC hubs are supplied with cheapo Chinese R5 bearings but even they last longer than 1000miles - this is not me testing these wheels - this is the reports from people I've built wheels for and goodness knows what they are doing with them. I have never had an AC front requiring a bearing change in less than 1000miles - and the M5 will give you many times more than that.

I had my suspicions when I first saw the M5 hub - thinking they were simply rebadged AC hubs but the appearance is deceptive. They only look the same. They are a much better product and are half the weight for a start. You try some drillium or ceramic upgrading on an AC and you still wont reach that.


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

You can also fit them with Phil Wood bearings for not many $$. I have a set waiting for me to fry the M5 originals, it's been over 2,500m so far...

One design thing M5 also have going for them, the bearings are right to the outside of the shell, which gives them (and the axle) better support.

I blew the bearings in a WI hub in 420m, still have not replaced them (my fault).


----------



## leloby (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeh, I had probs with a WI LTA front where the shell wear was so much the correct bearing replacements rattled. The ones that fell out were actually fine. As these were my own hubs on a Reynolds DV46 wheelset I shimmed them with a bit of beer can and got another season out of them before relacing with Extralite hubs. The back-up in the UK for WI products is non-existant so I can't recommend them over here. Bit pricey too.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

420m? how'd that happen? loloby, i had heard about the bore problems when radially laced, in part the reason for the h2 redesign...

didn't know phil wood made bearings for the ACs... got me thinking... normally i would not touch, but the WI are more than what i paid for rear records now... i need a good 18h hub that is not stupid $$$... something the equal of record...


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

wankski, I don't know, it is radially laced, so that may be it. But a hub available in low spoke counts (mine is 20h) shouldn't have that problem, it's bound to be radially laced at some point, you'd think they would have tested that?

I wouldn't call an AC hub the equal of Record.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

no, me neither... which is why i figured a h2 WI would be it...bah! i can get the AC hub for $53AUD which is very attractive now... h2s never used to be expensive, but the aussie has slided against the US... prolly end up around $150... not sure if its 3x better... prolly is...

with 18h its not like you have an option to do any other lacing but radial. sigh.


----------



## leloby (Mar 16, 2006)

Wankski, I think I might have some 18h Ambrosio hubs. They are pretty good quality and the finish is decent. Front is good for radial. If I don't have them, the wholesaler might.
Let me know if you are stuck and I'll do some raking...


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks leloby, that a very generous offer - i'll def keep it in mind!

cheers!


----------

